# HELP! Rectal prolapse with no chance of a vet this late!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my boyfriends sisters mice has had a rectal prolapse. I googled it and thats definitely what it is. I cannot take her to the vet as it is 9pm here. She seems happy in herself but obviously susceptible to infection and must be sore! Is there anything I can do to help her? I will take her to the vets tomorrow. Also what are the chances of curing her? And how are they caused? Should I be wary of my other mice getting them??


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

There is really no cure for this, the kindest, most accepted solution is to euthanize. Sometimes in larger pocket pets, vets are able to put everything back in place, but generally not in mice. I am really sorry!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought so but I am really struggling with her suffering tonight! Is there anything at all I can do to ease the pain? Is she OK to be left with the other mice?

Thanks


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its gone back inside now =S Maybe a moist vegetable to help with pooing?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Veggies could make it worse. What are you feeding?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just a dry shop bought mix


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I hesitate to tell you to euthanize at home if you have never done it before, but really, the less time she spends suffering with this, the better. Do you have access to the culling forum?

If you absolutely have to wait the night, I would put her in a small cage with food and water on some paper towels. You don't want the bedding or the other mice irritating her.

If anyone else has seen this cured, please speak up for sure.

EDIT!
I see that it has resolved itself? I personally would not feed veggies because they could give diarrea. If someone else wants to step in and help at this point, I would, as the original poster would, appreciate an explanation for this temporary prolapse!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its called beaphar xtraVital mouse. Its complete food. Well I noticed she was having a bit of difficulty passing faeces yesterday...I was wondering if excess straining could have caused weakening of the muscles and it popped out. I would have thought it would repeat itself if that was the case though. Im wondering if the food is not making the faeces moist enough to pass easily?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

for reptiles you would use a sugar water solution on prolapses to reduce the swelling (boil water, once boiled mix in as much sugar until no more will dissolve leave to cool, and then apply (with something like a cotton bud or tissue to the prolapse) perhaps this may help a rodent one as well?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

what is the ingredients of the food your using?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

cereals, vegetables,derevitives of vegetable origin, meat and animal derevitives, oils and fats, minerals. thats off the packet.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Also yesterday she passed the fattest poop I have ever seen come out of a mouse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It won't be anything to do with the food. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do but keep her by herself on white paper or tissue. This will allow you to see any blood easily and she won't be getting bits of bedding stuck to the prolapse. It will pop out again now that it's done it once.

I had it happen to a rat many years ago. I took her to the vet and she had an operation to stitch it back again. I don't know if this something a vet would do with a mouse though. In any case, it popped out again less than a week later so I had her euthanised, which is the only course of action I can recommend you take, I'm sorry  It may not pop out again for a while, but keep an eye on her and get her straight to the vet when it does.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> It won't be anything to do with the food.


I was just asking to make sure she wasn't feeding anything that might inflame the area, or exacerbate the problem.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can take her in tomorrow morning. I would probably end up being in the exact same situation if I left it till it next came out so probably just best to do it tomorrow. I will put her in my little cage by herself and keep an eye on her tonight. She seems alright and not in pain which is good. Are you sure it wont be anything that will also effect the other mice she is living with?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Prolapse often recurs once it has begun. I would definitely cull if it does recur, though a soft q-tip with mineral oil (marketed as an intestinal lubricant) can help get everything back in. Really, it's a short-term solution, until you can get her to a vet or cull her yourself.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Took her to the vets this morning and he gave her the injection. Quick question, which is more humane, injection or CO2?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Depends on the injection, and your methods for CO2, generally speaking. If either of those are done right, there's not much of a difference, but if they're done wrong, it's a pretty major difference. Do you know what he was using?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh I dont know. It was yellowy coloured. I just assumed they overdose them on anesthetic!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I've suffered a uterine prolapse myself but of course my anatomy is different than your mouse.
I still feel empathy for the poor thing. It pulls on all the connective tissue. It hurts when you go to the bathroom, have hiccups,laugh,sneeze, jog, lift anything. You'd be surprised at what makes you uncomfortable. I could feel it all the way up in my abdomen when something pulled too hard.

We had them on our sheep before . 
You would take cold water and rinse off the affected area to clear dirt off.
Cold water is key to reduce swelling so the part actually fits back where it came from.
You'd lift the back legs up about a foot off the ground. If you pushed on the prolapse gently it would slide right back in place. Then we would cover it with a medical tape for a while to prevent it popping right back out. But again, that was typically a uterine thing.


----------

